# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Άγχος για την υγεία και σωματικά συμπτώματα!!

## Keep_calm

Καλησπέρα σας!
Αν και επισκέπτομαι συχνά το forum αποφάσισα να γράψω και για την δική μου περίπτωση, μιας και νιώθω πως η κατάσταση πηγαίνει από το κακό στο χειρότερο και νομίζω πως θα τρελαθώ..
Είμαι φοιτήτρια, 19 ετών και το θέμα με εμένα είναι ότι πλέον την παραμικρή ενόχληση ή πόνο που νιώθω τα μεγαλοποιώ τόσο στο μυαλό μου, που νομίζω πως έχω κάτι πολύ σοβαρό και από κει ξεκινάνε οι κρίσεις πανικού και τα σωματικά συμπτώματα. Επίσης, έψαχνα τα συμπτώματα στο ίντερνετ..μέγα λάθος :p

'Ολα ξεκίνησαν πριν 4 μήνες και κάτι, στις διακοπές του Πάσχα, που έκανα διακοπές σε ένα νησί των Κυκλάδων, στο ίδιο νησί που πέρυσι χειρουργήθηκα στην βουβωνική περιοχή, τραυματική εμπειρία και πιστεύω πως από κει ξεκίνησε ο φόβος και το άγχος που νιώθω για την υγεία μου..

Συνοπτικά, είχα απίστευτο πονοκέφαλο, που γενικά δεν υποφέρω από πονοκεφάλους (σαν πίεση γύρω από το κεφάλι, άγχος κι αυτό) και το μυαλό μου πήγε στα χειρότερα (δεν θέλω ούτε να το αναφέρω, αλλά καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ :p). Με καθήσυχασε η μητέρα μου λοιπόν και με τις μέρες ξεχάστηκε αυτό. Μετά αγχώθηκα για κάτι ελιές, τα δόντια μου και για διάφορα μικροπράγματα τα οποία τα ξέχασα σχετικά γρήγορα.. Και ερχόμαστε στην πρώτη κρίση πανικού, μόλις έφτασα Αθήνα!! 

Ξαπλώνω να κοιμηθώ το βράδυ και από το πουθενά με πιάνουν ταχυπαλμίες, δύσπνοια, βάρος στο στέρνο, τρέμουλο και ένα αίσθημα οτι χάνω τον έλεγχο. Όταν συνήλθα googlαρα τα συμπτώματα και προφανώς έβγαζε διάφορα προβλήματα στην καρδιά..επίσης σηκώνοντας την βαλίτσα, τραυματίστηκε ο θωρακικός μυς (προς το κέντρο, κατω απο το δεξί κόκκαλο, δεν ξέρω αν το εξηγώ σωστά.) κάτι όμως που θεώρησα οτι προέρχεται από την καρδιά! Απο τότε κάθε βράδυ πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού, και κάθε φορά μου φαίνονταν χειρότερες. Είχα φτάσει σε σημείο να ξυπνάω την μητέρα μου, κλαίγοντας και εκείνη με καθησύχαζε και ηρεμούσα μέχρι το επόμενο βράδυ. Να αναφέρω οτι ψιλαφίζοντας εκεί που πονούσα, έπιασα κάτι σαν γρομπαλάκι σκληρό και σαν να μου φαινόταν οτι είναι ενωμένο με το δεξί κόκκαλο του θωρακα το οποίοδεν πονούσε...τρελάθηκα, και εντωμεταξύ όσους έβαζα να το πιάσουν, δεν καταλάβαιναν τίποτα... !!:eek: κι εκεί τρελαινόμουν ακόμη πιο πολυ..πήγα σε παθολόγο, ορθοπεδικο x3, την παλιά μου παιδίατρο απλά υποδεικνυοντας το σημείο οπου πονάω( ήταν λίγο πιο κατω απο το γρομπαλάκι και εν τέλει έχει τραυματιστεί ο χόνδρος) αλλα κανεις δεν κατάλαβε κάτι στην εξέταση και όλοι έιπαν να μην αγχώνομαι και οτι είμαι μικρή για να αγχώνομαι και με έδιωχναν. Με τον καιρό το ξέχασα αυτό και το θυμόμουν περιστασιακά( φοβήθηκα οτι έχω κάτι στα κόκκαλα... την ωρα και τη στιγμη που διάβασα για διόγκωση στο ίντερνετ:( ) 

Μετά απο όλα αυτά κλείστηκα πολύ στον εαυτό μου, έβγαινα σπάνια και με το ζόρι και δεν περνούσα καλά γιατί προσπαθουσα να ψιλαφήσω το γρομπαλακι/καρουμπαλάκι, ο,τι κι αν ήταν αυτο, νόμιζα οτι είμαι στα τελευταία μου, για πολύ καιρό είχα δύσπνοια και περνούσε μόνο στον ύπνο μου, φοβόμουν ακόμη και στη σχολή να παω!! Στα υποχρεωτικά μαθήματα που πήγαινα.. κι εκεί με πίανανε κρίσεις, έτρεμα, έβγαινα έξω και έκλαιγα..νόμιζα πως εχω κάτι!! 

Δεν θυμάμαι πώς, αλλά ξαφνικά σταμάτησαν όλα αυτά και πέρασα ένα πολύ όμορφο καλοκαίρι, δεν σκεφτόμουν τίποτα από όλα αυτά, και αν αγχωνόμουν για μικρές ενοχλήσεις το ξεπερνούσα γρήγορα. Μέχρι τον 15 Αύγουστο περίπου που ψιλάφησα κάτω απο το αφτί μου κι άλλο γρομπαλάκι...κι άλλες πιο ήπιες κρίσεις πανικού, μεχρι που το είδε χειρούργος και με καθησύχασε οτι είναι πρησμένος αδένας και είναι άμυνα του οργανισμού!! Από κει και έπειτα δεν με ξανα έπιασε τίποτα!

Και ερχόμαστε στο σήμερα που χωρίς υπερβολή νιώθω πως όσο καιρό δεν υπέφερα, μου ήρθαν όλα μαζεμένα!! 
Πονάει η γνάθος μου και ενώ μπορεί να είναι απο τον φρονιμήτη που βγάζω, εγώ κλασσικά φοβάμαι για τα χειρότερα, πετάγομαι στον ύπνο μου από όνειρα που βλέπω και φοβάμαι (ΞΑΝΑ) για τα κόκκαλα στον θώρακα, ενώ δεν πιάνω πια το γρομπαλάκι, ούτε πονάω, απλά ψιλαφιζω μήπως έχει διογκωθεί κάτι, και όλη η οικογένεια μαζί για να ηρεμήσω και μου λένε οτι όλα καλά και αν είχα αυτό που φοβάμαι θα πονούσα και μετά από 4 μήνες απλά θα είχα κι άλλα συμπτώματα , αλλά εμένα εκεί, έχει καρφωθεί στο μυαλό μου. Επίσης, εξετάσεις αίματος έχω κάνει και ήταν τέλειες. Ξεκίνησα να υποφέρω από πονοκεφάλους, που όταν ηρεμώ φεύγουν, όπως και οι πόνοι στην γνάθο αλλά ξανά, κάθε βράδυ εδω και 2 βδομάδες ξυπνάω με κρίσεις πανικού και μουδιάζουν πλέον και τα χέρια μου. Επίσης, μόλις ξαπλώνω νιώθω έναν πόνο στην καρδία που κρατάει για λίγο και χτυπάει και στην πλάτη. Κάθε πρωί ξυπνάω με ταχυπαλμίες.

Καταλαβαίνω οτι όλα αυτά είναι από το άγχος, αφού όταν ξεχνιέμαι και δεν τα σκέφτομαι δε νιώθω τίποτα! Όμως ζω πάλι μέσα στον φόβο οτι θα τα ξαναπάθω, και αποφεύγω να βγαίνω και να κάνω πράγματα!! Δεν ήμουν έτσι!! Ούτε καν για τα θέματα υγείας, πέρυσι που νοσηλεύτηκα, οι νοσοκόμοι και οι γιατροί είχαν να λένε πως ήμουν η πιο ψύχραιμη και θαρραλέα ασθενής!! Ποιά εγώ;; Και πώς είμαι τώρα, ένα χρόνο μετά!! Νιώθω πολύ κουρασμένη από όλο αυτό, δεν το αντέχω!! Θέλω να βγαίνω και να διασκεδάζω αντί να φοβάμαι και να με πιάνουν κρίσεις στον κόσμο!! Δεν έχω τίποτα, αλλά το μυαλό μου έχει δημιουργήσει πιο πολλά συμπτώματα και από το να είχα!! 

Στους φίλους μου δεν μιλάω πια για αυτό, έχω καταντήσει κουραστική και το καταλαβαίνω!! Και λόγια του τύπου "απλά να σκέφτεσαι θετικά και μην φοβάσαι, όλα στο μυαλό σου είναι" απλά δεν βοηθάνε. Έχουν δημιουργηθεί παρεξηγήσεις του στυλ οτι τους αποφεύγω!! Μόνο η οικογένεια μου πλέον! Έτσι αποφάσισα να γράψω εδώ, που ξέρω οτι υπάρχουν άτομα που νιώθουν τα ίδια!! Δεν ξέρω αν νιώθω ανακούφιση παρόλαυτα έτσι όπως περίμενα..ακόμη φοβάμαι..

Ευχαρίστω όσους μπήκαν στον κόπο να τα διαβάσουν και εύχομαι σε όσους περνάνε το ίδιο να βρουν την δύναμη να το ξεπεράσουν!!

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

Κοριτσακι μου γλυκο σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα! * "Δεν έχω τίποτα, αλλά το μυαλό μου έχει δημιουργήσει πιο πολλά συμπτώματα και από το να είχα!! "* η φραση σου αυτή τα λεει ολα! Δυστυχως οι πανικοι ειναι μια λειτουργια η οποια σαμποταρει το ιδιο μας το μυαλο. Ομως εσύ εχεις κανει το μεγάλο βήμα και το έχεις καταλάβει αυτό, οπότε είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο, πιστεψε με! 
Η λύση σου ειναι πολύ απλή φτάνει να μπορείς να την εφαρμόσεις: Aπλα αγνόησε ολα αυτα τα σωματικα που σου συμβαινουν και πείσε τον εαυτο σου πως ειναι ολα ενα άσχημο παιχνιδι του μυαλου σου. Καθε φορα που εχεις ενα συμπτωμα, μην ασχοληθεις καν! Απασχολησε το μυαλο σου με κατι αλλο δημιουργικο, καλλιεργησε καποιο χομπυ, η ζωγραφικη πχ,να ξερεις βοηθαει πολυ στους πανικους, η ακομη πιο απλα μπες στη κουζινα φτιαξε κατι, και αυτο δημιουργια ειναι, παρε τηλ εναν φιλο, φιλη, μιλησε μαζι της γα κατι ασχετο, οχι για τον πανικο σου εκεινη τη στιγμη, ακουσε το αγαπημενο σου τραγουδι, γενικα κανε οτιδηποτε μπορεις για να στρεψεις το μυαλο σου μακρια... ΜΗν τους φοβασαι τους πανικους,,απλα δεξου τους και συμβιβασου μαζι τους, ειναι προστατευτικοι και λειτουργουν σαν απελευθερωση ολης της εντασης που εχει συσσωρευσει μεσα σου. ΔΕΝ κινδυνευεις απο τους πανικους. 
Οσο για ολα τα ψυχοσωματικα σου, (γρομπουλακια, κλπ ) ξερεις πολυ καλά πως δεν ειναι απολυτω τιποτε παρα υποχονδριασμοι. Απλα συνεχισε να το επαναλαμβανεις στον εαυτο σου μεχρι να το πιστεψεις ολοκληρωτκα.

----------


## ΠΑΥΛΟΣ21

Μου θυμιζεις λιγο την περιπτωση μου 18 χρονων ειμαι εγω και ταλαιπωρουμε μετα συμπτωματα που εχεις αλλα πιο πολυ απο φτερουγισματα της καρδιας τα οποια ειναι καλοηθει βεβαια αλλα σε σπανε τα νευρα! :p :p

----------


## Keep_calm

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση σου!! 
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, και εκτός από την πρώτη φορά που έπαθα κρίση πανικού, όλες τις άλλες φορές ήξερα περι τινος πρόκειται!! Δεν αγχώνομαι τόσο για τις κρίσεις, παρόλο που είναι πολυ ανυπόφορες και βασανιστικές, αλλα για την ενόχληση ή τον πόνο που μπορεί να νιώθω και βάζω στο μυαλό μου τα χειρότερα!! Γενικά ασχολούμαι με πολλά πράγματα, αλλά όταν έχω άγχος για κάτι δεν μπορώ να μην το σκέφτομαι!! Το σκέφτομαι σε σημείο αηδίας!! Πάω να διαβάσω ένα βιβλίο και διαβάζω για μισή ώρα μια σελίδα, χωρίς να έχω καταλάβει ούτε 1 λέξη!! 
Στιγμές όπως τώρα που είμαι εντελώς ήρεμη, όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται υπερβολικά και ανόητα, όμως όταν με πιάνει χάνω εντελώς τον έλεγχο. Θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σου πάντως, μου φαίνεται η πιο σωστή λύση, και με τον καιρό θα το δουλέψω με τον εαυτο μου!! :D

----------


## Keep_calm

> Μου θυμιζεις λιγο την περιπτωση μου 18 χρονων ειμαι εγω και ταλαιπωρουμε μετα συμπτωματα που εχεις αλλα πιο πολυ απο φτερουγισματα της καρδιας τα οποια ειναι καλοηθει βεβαια αλλα σε σπανε τα νευρα! :p :p


είμαστε πολυ μικροί ρε γαμώτο για να έχουμε ολα αυτά :confused:

----------


## ΠΑΥΛΟΣ21

Εμενα ο γιατρος με ειπε οτι οσο παραξενο και αν μας φαινεται οι μικροι παρουσιαζουνε πολυ πιο ευκολα αυτες τις αγχωδεις διαταραχες διοτι πολυ απλα σκεφτομαστε παρανοικα πραματα και να ξερεις αν ψαχνεις τα συμπτωματα στο google οτι χειροτερο ειναι γιατι ανχωνεσαι ακομα πιο πολυ.Βγαινε με την παρεα σου και θα δεις τι ωραια θα περασουνε εγω αυτο εκανα και εξαφανιστηκαν ολα :cool:

----------


## Keep_calm

> Εμενα ο γιατρος με ειπε οτι οσο παραξενο και αν μας φαινεται οι μικροι παρουσιαζουνε πολυ πιο ευκολα αυτες τις αγχωδεις διαταραχες διοτι πολυ απλα σκεφτομαστε παρανοικα πραματα και να ξερεις αν ψαχνεις τα συμπτωματα στο google οτι χειροτερο ειναι γιατι ανχωνεσαι ακομα πιο πολυ.Βγαινε με την παρεα σου και θα δεις τι ωραια θα περασουνε εγω αυτο εκανα και εξαφανιστηκαν ολα :cool:



Αύριο έχω ραντεβού με καρδιολόγο και ωρλ, περιμένω να ακούσω κατι πολυ καθησυχαστικό και πραγματικά μετά θα είμαι άλλος άνθρωπος, σαν να μην έγινε ποτέ τίποτα!! Έχω σταματήσει να ψαχνω το google, παρόλαυτα, όταν ψάχνω τα συμπτώματα σε φορουμ, τόσο σε ελληνικά όσο και σε ξένα, καθησυχάζομαι πάρα πολύ!! Όταν βγαίνω πάλι, ειμαι σε μόνιμη ανησυχία και δεν περνάω καλά, μερικές φορές παθαίνω και κρίσεις. Μπράβο σου πάντως που βρήκες τρόπο να το αντιμετωπίζεις :D

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

[QUOTE=Keep_calm;636944Πάω να διαβάσω ένα βιβλίο και διαβάζω για μισή ώρα μια σελίδα, χωρίς να έχω καταλάβει ούτε 1 λέξη!! 
[/QUOTE]
Το βιβλιο δεν ειναι πολυ καλη επιλογη την ωρα του πανικου...χρειαζεται αυτοσυγκεντρωση το διαβασμα που εκεινη την ωρα δεν την διαθετεις...Προτιμοτερη ειναι καποια δημιουργικη απασχοληση με τα χερια. Για αυτο σου προτεινα ζωγραφικη, μαγειρικη, χειροτεχνια, ακομη και το πλεξιμο και το κεντημα βοηθαει πολυ κι ας ακουγεται αστειο για ενα νεο κοριτσι στη σημερινη εποχη. Ξερω μικρες κοπελες που πλεκουν για παραδειγμα τσαντακια με μοντερνα σχεδια και υλικα και φτιαχνουν αριστουργηματα (μην παει δηλαδη το μυαλο σου στο κλασικο παλαιομοδιτικο πλεξιμο και κεντημα! ) απλα σου δινω ιδεες... βρες δηλαδη κατι που σου αρεσει για να απασχολεις το μυαλο σου τις δυσκολες ωρες και θα δεις ποσο πολυ θα σε βοηθησει αυτο. Να εισαι καλα , χαιρομαι αν σε βοηθησα εστω και λιγο! :)

----------


## ΠΑΥΛΟΣ21

Παντως και εσυ απο την παραμικρη ενοχλησει να αγχωνεσαι ειπαμε οχι και ετσι σε δικο σου λεβελ το πηγες :p :p..Δηλαδη τι να ελεγα και εγω την ωρα που ετρεχα στο γηπεδο με τα δυνατα φτερουγισματα :rolleyes:

----------


## Keep_calm

> Το βιβλιο δεν ειναι πολυ καλη επιλογη την ωρα του πανικου...χρειαζεται αυτοσυγκεντρωση το διαβασμα που εκεινη την ωρα δεν την διαθετεις...Προτιμοτερη ειναι καποια δημιουργικη απασχοληση με τα χερια. Για αυτο σου προτεινα ζωγραφικη, μαγειρικη, χειροτεχνια, ακομη και το πλεξιμο και το κεντημα βοηθαει πολυ κι ας ακουγεται αστειο για ενα νεο κοριτσι στη σημερινη εποχη. Ξερω μικρες κοπελες που πλεκουν για παραδειγμα τσαντακια με μοντερνα σχεδια και υλικα και φτιαχνουν αριστουργηματα (μην παει δηλαδη το μυαλο σου στο κλασικο παλαιομοδιτικο πλεξιμο και κεντημα! ) απλα σου δινω ιδεες... βρες δηλαδη κατι που σου αρεσει για να απασχολεις το μυαλο σου τις δυσκολες ωρες και θα δεις ποσο πολυ θα σε βοηθησει αυτο. Να εισαι καλα , χαιρομαι αν σε βοηθησα εστω και λιγο! :)



Ναι, ξέρω :) Θα τα έχω όλα αυτά υπόψην μου και σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις συμβουλές !! Γενικά μου αρέσει πολύ να ασχολούμαι με αυτά ,αλλά στις δύσκολες ώρες δεν πάει καθόλου εκεί το μυαλό μου χαχα!!

----------


## Keep_calm

> Παντως και εσυ απο την παραμικρη ενοχλησει να αγχωνεσαι ειπαμε οχι και ετσι σε δικο σου λεβελ το πηγες :p :p..Δηλαδη τι να ελεγα και εγω την ωρα που ετρεχα στο γηπεδο με τα δυνατα φτερουγισματα :rolleyes:


χαχα εντελως!!Είναι να μην με πιάσει :p Κι εγω πηγαίνω και εκτονώνομαι στα γυμναστήρια, και ως δια μαγείας εξαφανίζονται όλα προσωρινα!!

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

> Ναι, ξέρω :) Θα τα έχω όλα αυτά υπόψην μου και σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις συμβουλές !! Γενικά μου αρέσει πολύ να ασχολούμαι με αυτά ,αλλά στις δύσκολες ώρες δεν πάει καθόλου εκεί το μυαλό μου χαχα!!


Τελεια τοτε! Και μια ακομη συμβουλή : Καλο ειναι ολα τα συνεργα της οποιαδηποτε απασχολησης επιλεξεις να τα εχεις οσο το δυνατον πιο ευκολα προσβασιμα... δηλαδη οταν σε πιασει ο πανικος μην ψαχνεις εκεινη την ωρα τα πινελα σου η τα υλικα σου γενικα να τα ξεθαψεις και να μην θυμασαι που τα εχεις βαλει. Προετοιμασε οτι χρειαζεσαι απο τωρα σε μια φαση που εισαι χαλαρη , ηρεμη και νοιωθεις καλα ωστε να μπορεις να τα χρησιμοποιησεις αμεσα στην δυσκολη ωρα :)

----------


## ΠΑΥΛΟΣ21

Θα σε προτεινω εγω εναν τροπο να ξεχνιεσαι αλλα και να εκνευριζεσαι ταυτοχρονα :p..μπες dod games στο facebook και θα τυχεις σιγουρα με εναν κολοφαρδο παιχτη που θα σε σπασει τα νευρα και θα δεις πως θα ξεχαστεις!! :p ;)

----------


## anxious4ever

> είμαστε πολυ μικροί ρε γαμώτο για να έχουμε ολα αυτά :confused:


τι εννοεις??εγω στα 17 μου ειχα 20 κρισεις πανικου την μερα...ξεκινσηα ζαναξ κ σεροξατ..οι αγχωδεις διαταραχες εκδηλωνονται στην ηλικια των 16-18 χρονων κ ταλαιπωρουν κοσμο κ κοσμακη κ αργοτερα κατα την ενηλικη ζωη τους..
απο τη στιγμη που καποιος αντιληφθει οτι ξεκιναει μια τετοια ιστορια το καλυτερο ειναι να απευθυνθει αμεσα σε ψυχολογο.
να το δουλεψει για να εχει μια ηρεμη ενηλικη ζωη αργοτερα..+ ειστε τυχερα παιδια γιατι εμεις οταν τα παθαιναμε αυτα..δεν ειχαμε ιντερνετ, ο κοσμος το 1997 δεν ηξερε καν τι ειναι κριση πανικου..κ καταθλιψη..κ οποιος τα παθαινε αυτα πιστευε οτι ειναι μουρλος, υπηρχε ταμπου κ δεν υπηρχε κανεις μα κανεις να μιλησεις κ να μοιραστεις πραγματα γιατι πολυ απλα δεν υπηρχαν τα μεσα.
τωρα μπαινεις στο νετ κ διαβαζεις κ ενημερωνεσαι..
εγω θυμαμαι τοτε πηγα στον ψυχολογο αφου πρωτα ταλαιπωρηθηκα αρκετα σε σημειο εξωφρενικο (αιγινητειο σχεδον καθε μερα επειγοντα με ηρεμιστικη ενεση για να περασει η κριση πανικου)..κ εκεινο;ς μου συστησε ενα βιβλιο σχετικα με τις κρισεις πανικου.
κ σιγα σιγα καταλαβα τι επαιζε..μετα μου εσκασε εντονη ΙΨΔ..εμμονες..να μη μπορω να κοιμηθω..να μην μπορω να αναπνεω ...χαλι κατασταση..τελικα ολα περασαν με πολυ δουλεια με ψυχολογο κ πολυ θεληση απο εμενα την ιδια..
μη το αφηνετε!! θελει πολυ κοπο κ χρονο αλλα αξιζει.

----------


## anxious4ever

η κριση πανικου περναει κ ειναι διαχειρισιμη..εγω εμαθα απο την ψυχοθεραπεια οτι περναει με αποσπαση προσοχης.
την ωρα εκεινη που νιωθεις οτι παει να σε πιασει..απλα στρεφεις αλλου το βλεμμα σου..σε κατι..κ το παρατηρεις κ προσπαθεις να απασχολησεις το μυαλο..πχ στα χρωματα μιας μπλουζας...ή σε ενα καδρο..κ σκεφτεσαι τι χρωματα εχει πχ..η κριση πανικου σιγα σιγα φθινει κ σταματαει...ειναι ενα μυστικο για να σταματησει αμεσα.

----------


## Keep_calm

Σας ευχαριστώ πραγματικά όλους πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας και οπωσδήποτε θα δοκιμάσω όλες τις συμβουλές σας!! Ευελπιστώ ότι αύριο οι γιατροί θα μου εξηγήσουν όλα αυτά που με απασχολούν και θα ηρεμήσω. Το θέμα μου είναι οτι αν αγχωθω για κάτι (πχ φοβάμαι πως έχω κάτι στα κόκκαλα..) το μονο που με ηρεμεί, είναι να διαψεύσει κάποιος τους φόβους μου, συγγενής, φίλος και κυρίως γιατρός!! :p Αλλά είναι πολύ ενθαρρυντικό που μου λέτε οτι μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί όπως και να έχει!!

----------


## koritsi83

Ti na pw kai ego pou apo 13 xronon arxisa na exo paniko

----------


## Keep_calm

> Ti na pw kai ego pou apo 13 xronon arxisa na exo paniko


Ο Χριστος κι η Παναγία... όλα αυτά μεχρι πριν 4 μήνες μου φαίνονταν τόσο υπερβολικά, τόσο ανοικεια και πιστευα ότι είμαι πολυ καλά ψυχικα για να παθω κατι τετοιο .. Κατάφερες να το ελεγξεις;

----------


## drjai

> Σας ευχαριστώ πραγματικά όλους πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας και οπωσδήποτε θα δοκιμάσω όλες τις συμβουλές σας!! Ευελπιστώ ότι αύριο οι γιατροί θα μου εξηγήσουν όλα αυτά που με απασχολούν και θα ηρεμήσω. Το θέμα μου είναι οτι αν αγχωθω για κάτι (πχ φοβάμαι πως έχω κάτι στα κόκκαλα..) το μονο που με ηρεμεί, είναι να διαψεύσει κάποιος τους φόβους μου, συγγενής, φίλος και κυρίως γιατρός!! :p Αλλά είναι πολύ ενθαρρυντικό που μου λέτε οτι μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί όπως και να έχει!!


Keep Calm -keep it calm.-τι μπορεί να εχεις στα κόκκαλα δηλαδή?και πως το στοιχειοθετείς αυτο-που το στηρίζεις δηλαδη?για να σου δείξω -αν μπορω έτσι-οτι δεν εχεις κάτι.
Τις πιο πολλές απαντήσεις τις δίνεις μονη σου σε πολλά θέματα.ειναι κρίμα απο μια άσχημη εμπειρία ιατρικη σε νησι -που ξέρω πως ειναι να φοβήθηκες τοσο.
Τωρα τι νομίζεις οτι εχεις?-επίσης δεν έχει νόημα να πας σε καρδιολόγο και ωρλ -ασχετες ειδικότητες -θα σου πουν δεν εχεις τιποτα ...

----------


## Keep_calm

> Keep Calm -keep it calm.-τι μπορεί να εχεις στα κόκκαλα δηλαδή?και πως το στοιχειοθετείς αυτο-που το στηρίζεις δηλαδη?για να σου δείξω -αν μπορω έτσι-οτι δεν εχεις κάτι.
> Τις πιο πολλές απαντήσεις τις δίνεις μονη σου σε πολλά θέματα.ειναι κρίμα απο μια άσχημη εμπειρία ιατρικη σε νησι -που ξέρω πως ειναι να φοβήθηκες τοσο.
> Τωρα τι νομίζεις οτι εχεις?-επίσης δεν έχει νόημα να πας σε καρδιολόγο και ωρλ -ασχετες ειδικότητες -θα σου πουν δεν εχεις τιποτα ...



Δυστυχώς πάλι με έπιασε με το που βραδιασε, προσπαθησα να απασχολήσω το μυαλο μου με κατι αλλο, και ισως να μου περασε ο πανικος αλλα ακομη φοβαμαι. Ποναει το σαγονι μου κυριως απο την δεξια πλευρα και εχω κατατρομαξει, βαζω στο μυαλο μου τα χειροτερα!! Πριν 4 μηνες επιανα κατι σαν γρομπαλακι στοδεξι κοκκαλο του θωρακα, κατω απο τον λαιμο. ισως να ηταν και λιγο πιο κατω απο το κοκκαλο. Εκανα λοιπον κατι πανεξυπνο και εψαξα στο ιντερνετ..για διογκωση λεει...εε αυτο προκαλεσε πολλες κρισεις πανικου..πλεον το γρομπαλακι αυτο δεν υπαρχει και τωρα με αγχωνει το σαγονι μου...Μπορει το πρωι που θα το ξανασκεφτομαι να γελαω..αλλα τωρα με επιασε..
Επισης ειχα βγαλει ενα γρομπαλακι κατω απο το αφτι, το ειδε χειρουργος και μου ειπε να μην ανησυχω και οτι αν δεν περασει να παω χωρις αγχος σε ωρλ.

----------


## drjai

> Δυστυχώς πάλι με έπιασε με το που βραδιασε, προσπαθησα να απασχολήσω το μυαλο μου με κατι αλλο, και ισως να μου περασε ο πανικος αλλα ακομη φοβαμαι. Ποναει το σαγονι μου κυριως απο την δεξια πλευρα και εχω κατατρομαξει, βαζω στο μυαλο μου τα χειροτερα!! Πριν 4 μηνες επιανα κατι σαν γρομπαλακι στοδεξι κοκκαλο του θωρακα, κατω απο τον λαιμο. ισως να ηταν και λιγο πιο κατω απο το κοκκαλο. Εκανα λοιπον κατι πανεξυπνο και εψαξα στο ιντερνετ..για διογκωση λεει...εε αυτο προκαλεσε πολλες κρισεις πανικου..πλεον το γρομπαλακι αυτο δεν υπαρχει και τωρα με αγχωνει το σαγονι μου...Μπορει το πρωι που θα το ξανασκεφτομαι να γελαω..αλλα τωρα με επιασε..
> Επισης ειχα βγαλει ενα γρομπαλακι κατω απο το αφτι, το ειδε χειρουργος και μου ειπε να μην ανησυχω και οτι αν δεν περασει να παω χωρις αγχος σε ωρλ.


Τα γύρο παλάτια λοιπόν πέρασαν αν κατάλαβα καλα.-οπότε μην σε αγχωνουν-(το εχω ακουσει-δει πολλές φορες πάνω σε αγχωμένο ασθενή)
Το σαγόνι το κακόμοιρο τι ακριβώς έχει?ποναει κάπου συγκεκριμένα -μουδιαζει-πιάνει αφήνει ο πονος?
ξερεις σε τέτοιες φάσεις πρεπει να μιλάς καπου ειδικο η όχι -για να σε ξεαγχωνει να το πω έτσι.

----------


## drjai

Τα γρομπαλακια ήθελα να πω -οχι τα γυρο παλάτια.αχ tablet...

----------


## Keep_calm

> Τα γύρο παλάτια λοιπόν πέρασαν αν κατάλαβα καλα.-οπότε μην σε αγχωνουν-(το εχω ακουσει-δει πολλές φορες πάνω σε αγχωμένο ασθενή)
> Το σαγόνι το κακόμοιρο τι ακριβώς έχει?ποναει κάπου συγκεκριμένα -μουδιαζει-πιάνει αφήνει ο πονος?
> ξερεις σε τέτοιες φάσεις πρεπει να μιλάς καπου ειδικο η όχι -για να σε ξεαγχωνει να το πω έτσι.



Πραγματικά όταν με διαψεύδει καποιος,ηρεμω αρκετα. Ήδη νιωθω καλυτερα. Οσον αφορα το σαγονι, λιγο απο ολα. Ποτε μουδιάζει, ποτε ποναει απο την δεξια πλευρα εκει κατω απο το αφτι, ποτε ποναει μεχρι το πηγουνι. Δεν ειναι συνεχομενος ο πονος όμως τελευταια με πιανει πιο συχνα!! Εχει βγει και ο φρονιμητης στην δεξια πλευρα ο οποιος ομως δεν ενοχλεει περα απο κατι τσιμπηματακια. :confused: :( :(
Τι εχεις δει σε αγχωμενο ασθενη;;

----------


## drjai

Πάνω σε αγχωμένο ασθενή εχω δει τα παντα:). Πριν εννοούσα οτι εχω δει-ακούσει να παραπονιούνται για γρομπαλακια στο στερνό ,θώρακα κ.τ.λ...-αγχωμένοι ασθενείς.
Για τον πόνο στο πηγούνι ειναι καλό το οτι δεν ειναι σταθερός σε ενα σημείο-πάλι άγχος δείχνει !!!!τι πρωτότυπο ε :)
Έιδες -είπες ηρεμεις τωρα που στα λέω...άρα διάλογο χρειάζεσε αρχικά ...μην σε πάρει απο κατω -κατάλαβα οτι τωρα άρχισαν οι κρισεις ...είσαι νέος στον χώρο των panic attack...

----------


## drjai

Και μην αρχίσεις με την σειρά τους γιατρους οπως κάνουν όλοι αρχικά
Γιατι θα σου λένε δεν εχεις τιποτα απο εμάς-άγχος ειναι....!!δηλαδη τζάμπα πας σε παθολογικες ειδικοτητες

----------


## Keep_calm

> Πάνω σε αγχωμένο ασθενή εχω δει τα παντα:). Πριν εννοούσα οτι εχω δει-ακούσει να παραπονιούνται για γρομπαλακια στο στερνό ,θώρακα κ.τ.λ...-αγχωμένοι ασθενείς.
> Για τον πόνο στο πηγούνι ειναι καλό το οτι δεν ειναι σταθερός σε ενα σημείο-πάλι άγχος δείχνει !!!!τι πρωτότυπο ε :)
> Έιδες -είπες ηρεμεις τωρα που στα λέω...άρα διάλογο χρειάζεσε αρχικά ...μην σε πάρει απο κατω -κατάλαβα οτι τωρα άρχισαν οι κρισεις ...είσαι νέος στον χώρο των panic attack...



ναι, νεα* 4 μηνες και κατι!! Και σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το χρονο σου!! Πως γινεται ΚΑΙ αυτο αγχος;; :confused: Για να δικαιλογηθω λιγο, περυσι που χειρουργηθηκα, ειχα ενα τεραστιο εξογκωμα στην βουβωνικη χωρα που τελικα ηταν φλεγμονη του αδενα..αλλα απο τοτε με την παραμικρη ενοχληση αρχιζω και ψιλαφιζω για γρομπαλακια,καρουμπαλα,εξο γκωματα.. μου δημιουργησε ψυχολογικο. Έχω κλεισει ήδη ραντεβου στον ορθοδοντικο για τον φρονιμητη, αμα με καθησυχασει, τελος, σαν να μην εγινε ποτε

----------


## drjai

Κατάλαβα,ελπίζω να πήγε καλα το χειρουργείο ,ειναι και 'χαζό" σημείο αυτο.
Τι εννοείς -Πως γινετε και αυτο άγχος.?-
Εχεις κάποιο θέμα -πέρα απο αυτο -που να σε στρεςαρει αυτο το διαστημα? η στεναχωριες ιδιαίτερες ?αν θες να τις πεις στο φορουμ βέβαια..

----------


## Keep_calm

> Κατάλαβα,ελπίζω να πήγε καλα το χειρουργείο ,ειναι και 'χαζό" σημείο αυτο.
> Τι εννοείς -Πως γινετε και αυτο άγχος.?-
> Εχεις κάποιο θέμα -πέρα απο αυτο -που να σε στρεςαρει αυτο το διαστημα? η στεναχωριες ιδιαίτερες ?αν θες να τις πεις στο φορουμ βέβαια..


Nαι πολυ καλα πηγε!! Δεν ειχα ξαναβρεθει σε τετοια θεση και φοβηθηκα αρκετα απο τη στιγμη του χειρουργειου και μετα!! Πριν αν και νοσηλευομουν μεσα στην καλη χαρα ημουν, ειχαν να το λενε ολοι..και που κατεληξα χαχα!! 
και οχι, ο,τι αγχος και στρες περναω ειναι αποκλειστικα για θέματα υγειας!! Πιστευω ομως οτι σημαντικο ρολο επαιξε το οτι η μητερα μου επαθε εγκεφαλικο τον περασμενο χειμωνα οποτε περασαμε δυσκολα, σε συνδυασμο με το οτι ξαναπηγα στο συγκεκριμενο νησι και απο τοτε εχω παρει την κατηφορα!! :(

----------


## drjai

Και τωρα που διάβασα τα προηγούμενα posts -ναι είσαι μικρή -θέλει προσοχή -πολλές φορές υποτροπιαζουν οι κρισεις πανικου-και ιδιαιτερα απο τέτοια ηλικία.:(
Οπότε θέλει αρκετό ψαξιμο...υπομονή για αρχή...

----------


## drjai

Μάλιστα..οπότε ακομα ενα έντονο άγχος...με την μητέρα.-ελπίζω να ειναι καλα τωρα.
Καλα στο νησι δεν χρειάζετε να ξαναπάς:)
Και ελπίζω να μην εχεις αϋπνίες λόγο φόβου:)(

----------


## Keep_calm

> Μάλιστα..οπότε ακομα ενα έντονο άγχος...με την μητέρα.-ελπίζω να ειναι καλα τωρα.
> Καλα στο νησι δεν χρειάζετε να ξαναπάς:)
> Και ελπίζω να μην εχεις αϋπνίες λόγο φόβου:)(


δοξα το θεο ολα καλα και με εκεινη..ναι αυτο ακριβως εχω, φοβαμαι οτι εχω κατι πολυ σοβαρο στο σαγονι μου, και δεν μπορω να ελεγξω τις σκεψεις μου, ειναι πολυ ασχημο

----------


## drjai

Καλα σε κατάλαβα keep calm.-όσο αφορά το σαγόνι ένας πονος που έρχετε και φεύγει η αλλάζει θέσεις -ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν ειναι σοβαρο!!!το σοβαρό θα ειναι εάν συνεχίσεις να άγχωνεσε έτσι και δεν κοιμάσαι για αυτο το λόγο.!!
Οπότε ηρεμησε,μιλα σε κάποια Φιλη αν θες για την ώρα,και εδώ είμαστε να μας πεις τι νιώθεις και οτι απορία εχεις γενικα...

----------


## Keep_calm

> Καλα σε κατάλαβα keep calm.-όσο αφορά το σαγόνι ένας πονος που έρχετε και φεύγει η αλλάζει θέσεις -ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν ειναι σοβαρο!!!το σοβαρό θα ειναι εάν συνεχίσεις να άγχωνεσε έτσι και δεν κοιμάσαι για αυτο το λόγο.!!
> Οπότε ηρεμησε,μιλα σε κάποια Φιλη αν θες για την ώρα,και εδώ είμαστε να μας πεις τι νιώθεις και οτι απορία εχεις γενικα...



Ολα καλα!! Το βραδυ επαθα 2-3 κρισεις πανικου αλλα πηγα στον γιατρο, του τα ειπα ολα, και με λιγα λογια με εξετασε σε 2' και με εδιωξε

----------


## drjai

Και σου είπε δεν εχεις τιποτα βέβαια.αυτα που λέγαμε...
Τωρα πρεπει να το παλέψεις εσυ με την βοήθεια που εσυ κρίνεις καλή για σένα...

----------

